# Cockroaches and Tent Camping



## Banditto

Went to Hayes State Park last weekend in Irish Hills. Neat place, not a crowd I would not think about taking my kids to that park again... very rowdy unruly crowd and the staff didn't drive through after dark so a lot of crazy parties were going on til 3AM. We survived that part ok.

On day two after dark I was walking near our tent when I spotted a cockroach. I didn't dare alert my wife to the problem. We didn't have any cockroaches get inside the tent but when putting away our tent I noticed 3 were in the raining fly. 

So I double bagged the tent (which is still slightly damp) and set them in the sun all yesterday and today. I took everything else that went camping to the laundry mat and washed it on hot and dried it on hot. 

Has anyone ever had an experience, any suggestions? I am afraid to even open the bag in my yard...


----------



## mi_bassman

http://www.pestid.msu.edu/InsectsArthropods/WoodcockroachParcoblattasp/tabid/251/Default.aspx


----------



## Banditto

oh nice, thanks for the info! It never even dawned on me that we were the invasive specie!


----------

